# FR: <nom> de / à + qqn - préposition pour la possession



## Geysere

Bonjour à tous,

What's the difference between "à" and "de" in the following conversation? As far as I understand both are talking about Sébastien's chair, is that so?

A: ... j'ai une chaise de bébé.
B: Ah, oui...la petite chaise de Sébastien.
A: Oui, c'est la chaise à Sébastien.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,



Geysere said:


> What's the difference between "à" and "de" in the following conversation? As far as I understand both are talking about Sébastien's chair, is that so?


Yes, it is.



> B: Ah, oui...la petite chaise de Sébastien.


This is the correct wording.



> A: Oui, c'est la chaise à Sébastien.


This is colloquial and grammatically incorrect since possession should only be expressed by "de". But, mind you, many people say so!

J'espère avoir été clair.


----------



## Docbike

On a related note, if you say (for "it's mine"), "c'est à moi", that's OK isn't it?  Can you say "c'est *de *moi"?  That sounds weird.


----------



## Micia93

"c'est *de* moi*" *would translate by "it's *from *me"
(for instance : "ce poême est de moi")


----------



## pauloliebre

Mais on peut employer  “être à"  pour indiquer possession, n'est pas?
"Cette chaise est à Sébastien", par exemple?


----------



## Geysere

So for expressing possession we use de + name while à + pronoun?
And can we say "une collègue de moi" for "a colleague of mine"?


----------



## Micia93

no, no : "c'est une collègue *à *moi"
again, the only way to use "de moi" is the possessive case : "ce poême est de moi" (I wrote it, it's from me)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Une collègue *à* moi.
Une collègue *de* Sébastien. 
Une collègue *à* lui. 

I know what is right and what is wrong but even I don't understand the rule!


----------



## Micia93

I feel the same, Miss ! I think I'd rather say "un collègue de Sébastien" (juste as "un collègue de travail), but it's quite personal !
but in now way, we can say "un (e) collègue de moi / lui"


----------



## jann

We use *à* for possession:

in _verbe + à + nom_ structures.  The noun is the possessor.
_être à quelqu'un, appartenir à quelqu'un_
before a disjunctive pronoun (_moi, toi, lui, eux_, etc.)  
_c'est un ami à nous; c'est sa façon à elle, etc_
(I may be mistaken, but I'm under the impression that _un collègue de moi_ for _mon collègue _is not really correct)
In all other cases, we indicate possession with a _nom + *de* + nom_ structure.  The second noun is the possessor, and we're supposed to use _de _to link the two_. _e.g., _le livre de Sebastien, un collègue de mon mari, _etc.  In colloquial speech, people sometimes use _à_ instead, but it's not actually correct. I believe there are some old-fashioned fixed expressions that break the _nom + de + nom _rule, but they're fixed expressions, and I can't remember them at the moment.

EDIT 1:  I remembered one of the fixed expressions - _une bête à Bon Dieux_

EDIT 2: The Académie française has some comments here.


----------



## Micia93

jann said:


> (I may be mistaken, but I'm under the impression that _un collègue de moi_ for _mon collègue _is not really correct)


 
for sure, it is not at all correct Jann !


----------



## SZSIZZ

Is there a difference with saying "C'est le copain d'Antoine" and "C'est le copain à Antoine"?


----------



## vilipende

you can find this on the website of the Académie française.

*À : « la voiture de Julie » ou « la voiture à Julie » ?*

La préposition _à_ marque normalement l’appartenance après un verbe (_cette maison est, appartient à notre ami_). On l’emploie avec la même valeur devant un pronom, seule (_un ami à nous_) ou pour reprendre un possessif (_c’est sa manière à lui_). Mais on ne peut plus l’employer entre deux noms, comme on le faisait dans l’ancienne langue, sauf dans des locutions figées (_une bête à Bon Dieu_), par archaïsme ou dans un usage très familier. On dira : la voiture _de_ Julie, les fleurs _de_ ma mère.

To make it shorter (if you have just begun French it could be too difficult to read as well), we can't use anymore "à" is used to mark ownership after a verb. It cannot be used between two words anymore as it used in older French except in special locution, for archaism or in slang language. "De" will be used between two words


----------



## KLAR08

Salut à tous!

Je vous écris car aujourd'hui j'ai vu une photo d'un mème sur Facebook dans laquelle on se moque du fils de Beckham à cause de la différence qu'il y a entre lui et son papa quant à la beauté.

La phrase est la suivante:

Le fils *à* Beckham n'est pas aussi beau.

Mon problème est ce *"à"*. Moi, en tant qu'apprenant depuis quelques années, j'aurais dit "le fils _de_ Beckham" parce que c'est comme en anglais "the son _of_ Beckham". Mais pourquoi "à"? J'avais l'idée que ce "à" s'utilisait de la manière suivante:

Une amie à moi.
Un étudiant à lui.

Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## olivier68

C'est une faute, malheureusement courante.
On dit : _le fils *de* quelqu'un_.


----------



## jekoh

Non seulement l'argument « c'est comme en anglais » est un peu absurde parce que le français n'a pas spécialement de raison d'utiliser les mêmes tournures que l'anglais, mais en plus il ne marche même pas puisqu'on dit bien en effet


KLAR08 said:


> Une amie à moi.


... qui correspond pourtant à l'anglais _a friend of mine_. (Sans compter qu'on dit aussi en anglais _Beckham's son._)

La tournure _le fils à Beckham_ est surtout un archaïsme, c'était la tournure normale dans un état plus ancien de la langue, avant qu'on décide un beau jour que seul "de" serait correct, sauf justement dans certains cas comme _une amie à moi _ou des tournures plus ou moins figées comme _un fils à papa_ ou _la faute à pas de chance_.


----------



## olivier68

Sauf que, à la base, "a friend of mine" ne signifie-t-il pas plutôt, à la base, "un ami parmi mes amis" ? Un peu comme... "un mien cousin" ?


----------



## KLAR08

jekoh said:


> Non seulement l'argument « c'est comme en anglais » est un peu absurde


Bon, peut-être je me suis pas fait expliquer. Vous avez raison, dans les deux cas, la traduction en anglais est différente, donc ne tenons pas compte de la manière dont on le dit en anglais. Ma question est la différence qu'il y a entre "à ..." et "de...".

Merci à ceux qui ont contribué avec une réponse. Ça m'a aidé!


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, _le fils à Beckham_ n'est pas une faute. C'est du français familier. Je n'utiliserais pas cette tournure dans un texte écrit un peu soutenu, mais dans la vie de tous les jours, c'est assez courant.

J'y vois même une nuance affective._ Il est le fils de Paul_ est un énoncé objectif, froid, logique. _Il est le fils à Paul_ évoque un lien plus chaleureux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> J'y vois même une nuance affective._ Il est le fils de Paul_ est un énoncé objectif, froid, logique. _Il est le fils à Paul_ évoque un lien plus chaleureux.


Peut-être chez vous, mais chez moi _le fils *à* Paul_ fait seulement un peu « rustre » tandis qu'il n'y a rien de froid dans _le fils *de* Paul_.


----------



## Bezoard

_Rustre_, je ne dirais pas ça, mais _rustique_. C'est typiquement des choses que j'entend(ai)s à la campagne (mais aussi, il est vrai, dans les milieux populaires à Paris).


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, merci ; je ne trouvais pas le bon terme.


----------



## Azby7

olivier68 said:


> Sauf que, à la base, "a friend of mine" ne signifie-t-il pas plutôt, à la base, "un ami parmi mes amis" ? Un peu comme... "un mien cousin" ?


Oui c'est ce que je me dis depuis le début, pour moi « un ami à moi » est faux, je pense qu'il faut dire « un de mes amis » (plus naturel je trouve qu'« un ami parmi mes amis »). Bien que cette forme soit utilisée, évidemment, mais elle est plus familière et grammaticalement (à moins que je fasse une erreur) incorrecte.


----------



## Terio

En quoi une tournure comme _un ami à moi_ serait-elle « grammaticalement incorrecte » ? On dit bien « c'est mon opinion à moi ». Dans une chanson, on entend « mon mec à moi ». C'est surtout une question de style.


----------



## Azby7

Ah non, déjà ces exemples-là sont grammaticalement incorrect, mais n'ont en plus pas le même sens. Je vais déjà expliquer la grammaire : pour exprimer une relation d'appartenance, « à » se met après un verbe. Aussi simple que ça. Après, il est vrai que ça rentre dans les usages et que ça n'étonne plus, mais à la base c'est incorrect.
Ensuite, la nuance de sens : dans « un ami à moi », on a un article indéfini, alors que dans « mon opinion à moi », on a un adjectif possessif. Ça change donc le sens : « un ami à moi », ça indique simplement que l'ami nous appartient, alors que dans « mon opinion à moi », on a un adjectif possessif, donc la relation d'appartenance est déjà faite : « à moi » est simplement une figure de rhétorique (pléonasme) qui insiste sur la relation appartenance.


----------



## Al'x

Terio said:


> En quoi une tournure comme _un ami à moi_ serait-elle « grammaticalement incorrecte » ? On dit bien « c'est mon opinion à moi ». Dans une chanson, on entend « mon mec à moi ». C'est surtout une question de style.


On préfère dire un de mes amis mais ça passe.
En revanche, avec ton autre exemple on devrait dire "un opinion à moi" et ça ne se dit pas.
Maintenant la répétition est tout à fait justifiable comme figure de style.

Pour finir il faut se méfier des chansons, la _licence poétique_ autorise beaucoup (trop?) de choses..." nous nous en allerons" par exemple


----------



## Al'x

Azby7 said:


> Ah non, déjà ces exemples-là sont grammaticalement incorrect, mais n'ont en plus pas le même sens. Je vais déjà expliquer la grammaire : pour exprimer une relation d'appartenance, « à » se met après un verbe. Aussi simple que ça. Après, il est vrai que ça rentre dans les usages et que ça n'étonne plus, mais à la base c'est incorrect.
> Ensuite, la nuance de sens : dans « un ami à moi », on a un article indéfini, alors que dans « mon opinion à moi », on a un adjectif possessif. Ça change donc le sens : « un ami à moi », ça indique simplement que l'ami nous appartient, alors que dans « mon opinion à moi », on a un adjectif possessif, donc la relation d'appartenance est déjà faite : « à moi » est simplement une figure de rhétorique (pléonasme) qui insiste sur la relation appartenance.


1. L'homme à la moto, le fil à la patte, prière à Marie......... EDIT : Hors sujet 
2. "Mon *** à moi" ,  répétition Mais "Mon mien"


----------



## Azby7

Al'x said:


> 1. L'homme à la moto, le fil à la patte, prière à Marie.........


Je ne vois pas vraiment ce que vous voulez dire mais en tout cas ce ne sont pas des relations d'appartenance.


----------



## Al'x

Azby7 said:


> Je ne vois pas vraiment ce que vous voulez dire mais en tout cas ce ne sont pas des relations d'appartenance.


c'était en réaction à ce que tu as dit "pour exprimer une relation d'appartenance, « à » se met après un verbe", J'avais compris que tu disais que 'à' ne pouvait  être qu'après un verbe... bref, il est trop tard (ou trop tôt), je sors


----------



## jekoh

Azby7 said:


> Après, il est vrai que ça rentre dans les usages et que ça n'étonne plus, mais à la base c'est incorrect.


Pas du tout, c'est tout à fait correct. Ça n'est pas non plus « rentré » dans les usages, mais plutôt resté dans les usages, contrairement à la tournure _les fleurs à ma mère _qui ne s'utilise plus que dans un usage très familier alors qu'elle s'utilisait dans tous les registres par le passé.



			
				Académie française said:
			
		

> La préposition _à_ marque normalement l’appartenance après un verbe (_cette maison est, appartient à notre ami_). On l’emploie avec la même valeur devant un pronom, seule (_un ami à nous_) ou pour reprendre un possessif (_c’est sa manière à lui_). Mais on ne peut plus l’employer entre deux noms, comme on le faisait dans l’ancienne langue, sauf dans des locutions figées (_une bête à Bon Dieu_), par archaïsme ou dans un usage très familier. On dira : la voiture _de_ Julie, les fleurs _de_ ma mère.


----------



## Terio

Académie française a dit:


> La préposition _à_ marque normalement l’appartenance après un verbe (_cette maison est, appartient à notre ami_). On l’emploie avec la même valeur devant un pronom, seule (_un ami à nous_) ou pour reprendre un possessif (_c’est sa manière à lui_). Mais on ne peut plus l’employer entre deux noms, comme on le faisait dans l’ancienne langue, sauf dans des locutions figées (_une bête à Bon Dieu_), par archaïsme ou dans un usage très familier. On dira : la voiture _de_ Julie, les fleurs _de_ ma mère.



Donc, l'Académie dit qu'on ne peut pas l'utiliser sauf... dans un usage très familier. Mais elle ne dit pas qu'on ne peut pas employer un registre très familier. Quoi qu'il en soit, cette académie, à mon sens, n'est qu'une vieille chose poussiéreuse qui radote.


----------



## Nem'o

Effectivement, entre ce que dit l'Académie française et ce qu'il en est dans la réalité, il y a parfois un fossé. 
Mais en tous cas, en France, il est certain que n'importe quelle personne "éduquée", si j'ose dire, ne dira jamais "les fleurs à ma mère" ou "la voiture à Julie", et ce même si le registre est très familier.
Je sais de quoi je parle car j'ai moi-même grandi en campagne, avec un groupe d'amis très soudé que je revois régulièrement, et ce sujet-là est un sujet sensible car il y a une grande division entre ceux qui ont fait des études et sont partis en ville et ceux qui n'ont pas fait d'études et qui sont restés à la campagne. Les uns diront toujours "la voiture de Julie" quand les autres diront très souvent "la voiture à Julie". 
Autre exemple : j'ai longtemps été professeur, et dans l'Éducation Nationale, on n'entendra jamais personne dire "la voiture à Julie", même dans un registre tout à fait familier par ailleurs. 
Donc selon moi, ce n'est pas du tout une nuance de registre. Quant à savoir si c'est incorrect... ? J'estime que oui, mais peut-être ai-je tort.


----------



## jekoh

Nem'o said:


> Mais en tous cas, en France, il est certain que n'importe quelle personne "éduquée", si j'ose dire, ne dira jamais "les fleurs à ma mère" ou "la voiture à Julie", et ce même si le registre est très familier.


Si, quand même, ça s'entend même chez des personnes « éduquées ». Je dirais même que quelqu'un qui n'utilise jamais de français populaire ne peut pas être si « éduqué » que ça.



Terio said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, cette académie, à mon sens, n'est qu'une vieille chose poussiéreuse qui radote.


C'est justement pour ça que je l'ai citée : même elle dit qu'on utilise fort bien _un ami à nous_ ou _c’est sa manière à lui_, contrairement à ce que prétendait Azby7.


----------



## Azby7

jekoh said:


> Pas du tout, c'est tout à fait correct.


Effectivement, l'Académie me contredit. Comme je me plie systématiquement à l'Académie, contrairement à d'autres, eh bien je me vois obligé de reconnaître mon tort... Je préfèrerais tout de même la formule qui emploie un adjectif possessif, qui me semble faire « plus correct », mais force est de constater que cette forme-là est correcte aussi... Pour ce qui est de quand est-ce que ça date, je tendrais plus à dire que c'est une forme qui s'est popularisée récemment à l'échelle de la langue, mais je suis loin d'être un spécialiste sur ces questions.


----------



## Nem'o

Je suis d'accord avec Azby7 sur le fait que la forme avec _de_ me semble plus correcte.
Voici ce que l'on trouve sur le site du Projet Voltaire pour répondre à la question de quand est-ce que les choses ont commencé à changer à ce niveau-là :


> Selon les règles du bon usage, seule la préposition « de » marque l’appartenance. Le fait d’employer « à » dans le même sens est vivement critiqué. La tournure ainsi formée est considérée comme étant très familière, voire grossière.
> 
> Pourtant, jusqu’au XVIe siècle, la préposition « à » était couramment utilisée pour indiquer l’appartenance, preuve, s’il en fallait une de plus, que le bon usage est extrêmement variable dans le temps, une tournure correcte hier pouvant devenir fautive demain et vice-versa.
> 
> De plus, il n’est pas tout à fait exact de dire que la préposition « à » ne marque jamais l’appartenance, puisque c’est le cas après un verbe. On dit bien « Cette voiture est / appartient à Paul ». Voilà pourquoi il est tentant de réduire la phrase jusqu’à obtenir « la voiture à Paul » ! Il n’en demeure pas moins que, pour indiquer le lien de possession entre deux noms, c’est bien la préposition « de » qui est désormais en usage. D’où « la voiture de Paul » et, pour reprendre l’exemple en exergue, « le frère de ma mère », pour ne pas dire « mon oncle maternel » !


----------



## Locape

Terio said:


> On dit bien « c'est mon opinion à moi ». Dans une chanson, on entend « mon mec à moi ». C'est surtout une question de style.


'Mon mec à moi' sonne un peu comme 'ma maman à moi'.  On peut l'utiliser pour insister sur l'appartenance, mais c'est redondant.


Nem'o said:


> Mais en tous cas, en France, il est certain que n'importe quelle personne "éduquée", si j'ose dire, ne dira jamais "les fleurs à ma mère" ou "la voiture à Julie", et ce même si le registre est très familier.


C'est le cas dans ma famille, personne ne dira ça sauf pour imiter une personne qui n'a pas fait d'études secondaires (pas très PC). Je me rappelle des profs dans ma famille (un paquet !) qui levaient les yeux au ciel en entendant cette tournure. Si j'avais su, j'aurais pu leur répondre que ça s'employait couramment par le passé.


----------

